# COST of B.A.R.F Feeding & other questions



## IslandStorm62 (Dec 12, 2009)

Can those of you with greater experience give those of <span style="color: #FF6666">"me"</span> a clue on what the average daily and /or monthly cost of a BARF diet would be?

I had to take my GSD of the RAW diet, because my would not be able to continue the diet while I am deployed. So my Mocha, now 2YO+ has been on a kibble diet for the past year. I will return in a couple of months and need to start re-looking the budget, IOT get him back on the RAW diet. So we will be looking at a 2.5YO GSD intact Male, active runner. I would put him at his optimal weight and work towards keeping him there. I am not sure of the feeding plan, but I an thinking a light morning meal after our run. And his main meal will be in the evening after our training or play session. The meal plan is really still undecided. I would like to get an idea of what I can expect to budget for his meals.

Next issue, how do I go about locating "farmers" that sell "trimmings for BARF diets in my local area. I live around the Fort Lewis, Washington Area. If anyone knows of some farmers / ranchers, etc that sell in bulk to help keep the costs down, please share.

And then there are the veggies...When we were doing obedience training, the trainer told ne that he bought his canned veggies from costco. I remember him saying Green Beans but I am not sure if he mentined other veggies. Do you all have any comments on the veggies? What other canned veggies might be good? or should I stay away from canned veggies? Do you just add the veggie water to the dog food?

I guess the initla big thing for me is fixing the budget. So, what's it going to cost me?


----------



## krispifsu (Dec 23, 2007)

*Re: COST of B.A.R.F Feeding & other questions*

For me - the most inexpensive part was the meat. If you buy in bulk or when there are big sales, you can probably be able to feed for around $1 per day. I was only able to purchase from supermarkets, but I bought when on sale. Chicken was our main RMB and we could get quarters and whole chickens for around $0.40 per pound. Since my girl (70 lbs, moderate activity) ate 2 lbs per day, We used the chicken for the main part of the meal and alternated in different MM (turkey, beef, lamb, bison, etc.). The OM is usually very cheap and since you are feeding so little of it each day, the cost would not be much. I also used turkey, fish, and lamb RMB which cost more per pound ($2-$3) but would not make a whole meal out of those RMB's. I just cut back on the chicken and used a bit of the other types of meat. I would stock up after the holidays on turkeys when they were $0.50 per pound too. You can get pork rather inexpensively but my girl doesn't tolerate pork well. 

I never fed veggies so can't help you there. With canned veggies I would look closely at the salt content though. 

For me, the most expensive part were the supplements. I add in salmon oil, vit e, and gluco/msm combo. I purcahsed these at my local health food store and they cost me about as much as the meat. 

I averaged around $2-$3 per day on everything. There are a lot of people who do much better than that because they are able to take advantage of direct sources, co-ops and such. I'm sure people from your area can help you with that.


----------



## SouthernThistle (Nov 16, 2005)

For my two dogs (one is 89 lbs and one is 40 lbs,) it costs me a little over $5 per week to feed them both, and right now, they are both on their "introduction" phase into RAW and are on chicken as their protein source. 

I found out where to buy chicken, in bulk, by posting an ad on an outdoor's forum, but do you have any chicken plants or small-town processors in the area? We can buy our chicken directly from the Tyson plant because we buy at least 20 lbs each time we buy from them. BREASTS are $20 for 25 lbs, and chicken quarters were $8 for 25 lbs. 

We talked to our butcher ( a small-time guy who raises the steers, butchers the steers, packages and sells the steers ) and asked him what he did with the leftovers - kidneys, etc. He told us that if he's butchering for a customer (who brings in their own steers, etc.) the "scraps" he usually just throws away with the rest of the carcass. We are getting the "scraps" for free. 

You could do an internet search for "Meat processor + Fort Lewis," and see what that turns up. Perhaps someone in your area could help point you in the right direction though. 

I really like feeding RAW for the reason...if we go out of town on a trip, their "food" is readily available at any grocery store. Albeit that may not be very cost-effective and wouldn't fall in the $5/week category, but at least I know I can get their food wherever I go.


----------



## IslandStorm62 (Dec 12, 2009)

Thanks. I forgot about those holiday turkey prices, .50 to 60 cents a pound is great. I could even make turkey jerky out of the breast meat.

How did you determine your dog did not do well with pork?


----------



## GSD2LADY (Mar 13, 2009)

I have 4 dogs, 2 adult GSD's, 1 50lb mix and a 18 week GSD. I get my meat mixture from the butcher for $1.79 per pound. Chicken necks for $.89 per pound. I use a food processer for the fruit and veggies and mix it all together and freeze. This lasts a little over a week:
I get my mixture from my butcher, it is:
40% chicken drum sticks
20% chicken necks
10% beef heart
10% beef liver
10% tripe
10% ground beef
I use 20 pounds of this mixture with an additional 10 pounds of ground beef and add a couple of pounds of heart and gizzards. Then I add in chopped celery, carrots, parsley, spinach, cranberries, oranges, apples, eggs, pineapples, yogurt, sweet potatoe or pumpkin.
At feeding time they get fish oil, evening primrose oil, vit E.
I usually use chicken necks for extra bone.


----------



## IslandStorm62 (Dec 12, 2009)

Free scarps, thats great. Do you just go visit them occasionally and see what they have? or have they just started keeping it in the collore for you? Just curious.

I suppose if you want the tripe, you would have to do some cleaning









I know someone who buys lamb and I think goat as well on a regular basis. However, I think he probably keeps the organ meat for himself. I know where I grew up, we ate it all. We do have a chicken proccessing plant in the area, and they sell the necks and backs for .69 cents a pound. I just have to run some calculations when I get back. Thanks.


----------



## SouthernThistle (Nov 16, 2005)

We go there every weekend anyways to buy meat for ourselves...so we just ask him if he has anything for us. 

$0.69/lb seems a little high for chicken necks/backs though, but I'm on the opposite corner of the U.S., too - lol.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Considering I just got 400lbs of raw turkey (neck, wings, heart, ground breast meat, liver) for $150.00 (delivery included).. I would say FOR ME it is extremely cheap.

This is organic meat as well.

Weekly cost on average (including all my meats - beef, fish, chicken, turkey, rabbit, deer, pork, etc.) is about $2.00.

Can't go wrong.. lol.

Jesh, I love my local farmers and suppliers!!!


----------



## SouthernThistle (Nov 16, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: Mocha
> 
> How did you determine your dog did not do well with pork?


Perhaps diarrhea, vomiting, etc.? I don't know.


----------



## krispifsu (Dec 23, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: Mocha How did you determine your dog did not do well with pork?


I noticed that when feeding too much pork she would get runny poops. Same thing with too much fat/skin on chicken, etc. This is why adding different protein sources in one-by-one slowly was a necessity for me as my girl doesn't tolerate everything.


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

The cost can vary greatly depending on locale but the way to get the best price is the same - being able to buy in bulk.

I was getting the following:

Chicken necks - $.45/lb in 40 lb cases
Chicken backs - $.32/lb in 40 lb case
Chicken quarters - $.49/lb in 40 lb cases
Turkey necks - $.55/lb in 30 lb cases
Pork Hearts - $.69/lb in 60 lb cases
Beef heart - $.55/lb in 60 lb cases


----------



## aubie (Dec 22, 2008)

This may be more exact than what you want, but here's my two month meal plan with costs--I have it all in a spreadsheet. I warned you guys I'm anal retentive!









Weekly consumption for both dogs:

RMB: 12.86 lbs
MM: 9.35lbs
OM: 1.17 lbs

Raw order I just made:

20 lb chick backs: $10
30 lb turk necks: $30
40 lb chick necks: $15
30 lb turk heart: $31
4lbs ground buffalo heart: $16
20 lbs ground quail: $28
20 lbs ground turkey: $31
4 lbs Beef organ mix: $10
10 lbs ground tripe: $24
2 lbs sardines: $11

That's a grand total of $206. Divide the total pounds by the pounds per week and this lasts me approx two months. So that's about $103 a month for two dogs. Compared to the kibble I was feeding, it comes out about average. It would actually be less if I didn't add in fun things like sardines, tripe, buff heart and quail, but I like to add in some fun stuff once in a while. 

If I only had one dog, this would last me about four months at about $50 a month. Plus I don't have to pay for dental cleanings and I don't have stinky poo to clean up and I'll pay extra knowing that I KNOW what my dogs are eating. 

As far as supplements, they both get salmon oil ($24 for 32oz pump lasts about two months), vitamin e caps ($8? or something?) and Duncan gets EsterC, HA supplement and Dasiquin (Anna only gets Dasiquin) which he would still get if he was kibble fed. The only other stuff I throw in is canned pumpkin, yogurt and eggs but the cost is so minimal I don't even calculate it.

So yeah, this is probably more info than you need, but I hope it helps.


----------



## IslandStorm62 (Dec 12, 2009)

Actually,
All the info everyone has shared is very helpful. The more details I get gives me a better sense of if I am truly shopping as smart as possible. Now all I have to do is find these deals & steals in my area. So thanks to all of you.

I think I will try and budget it down to $2.50 / Day; of course the actual cost will probably run between around $1.75 - $2.00 / Day. If I can make it overall lower, I will. But to start I have to set a realsitic $$amount to work with.

The extra .50 cents is for the "Fun Stuff". I used to buy Racks of Beef Ribs from the commissary (just guessing $4.50 - $5.25 for aroun 7 / 8 Ribs). I have to guess cause it's been over a year since I took him of the Raw Diet, and have not been shopping. Anyway, the Beef Ribs were a special treat that he got maybe twice a week. Just a snack for GP.


----------



## IslandStorm62 (Dec 12, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: elisabeth_00117I just got 400lbs of raw turkey (neck, wings, heart, ground breast meat, liver) for $150.00 (delivery included).. I would say FOR ME it is extremely cheap.
> 
> Can't go wrong.. lol.
> 
> Jesh, I love my local farmers and suppliers!!!


Wow, I think I counted for dogs in your signature block, do you run a kennel?

Maybe I need to retire from the Army and move to where you are at.


----------



## IslandStorm62 (Dec 12, 2009)

I am still trying to figure out different ways to keep the cost low. When you guys purchase yourbeef for your dogs, are you able to find low cost beef?

The way I see it is, I need to figure out where to buy or how do you go about buying "lower grade beef". I figure the lower quality beef should cost less. So I will be looking for "Standard Grade". From my reading the grades are as such:

Prime -> Choice -> Select -> Standard -> Commercial -> Utiltiy

Any Ideas


----------

